# Blue Sparkler four point



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Been at this for a while with long hours (workwise) and limited time I'll be glad to get rid of this one. I'll upload new pics once finished still working at it. 12' 2pc American Tackle eglass rod 20-40lb class. This pattern was a blue nightmare for me.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Very nice Fishtoys.. thats beautifull!!!


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*That's looking GREAT, Eddie. Wow!*


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

out standing Eddie... Really like the colors


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Good job Eddie....


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Man Eddie that looks great! I dont know how you do a closed pattern that long and all your geometry is perfect...incredible job,its beautiful! I like the blue!

Terry


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very Cool Eddie, just beautiful. Foam is sharp too. Does that wrap close in the middle of the pattern?......What's the plan for the split? Really nice,,,,,,,Jim


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice looking wrap. I also like the colors Mark.


----------



## PSRods (Mar 31, 2008)

*Outstanding*

Eddie,
That is absolutely beautiful! Nicely done!

Paul
:dance:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Eddie, that's looks great! "Blue Nightmare" , now that's funny, but I can relate! Jerry


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Thanks Fellas*



pg542 said:


> Very Cool Eddie, just beautiful. Foam is sharp too. Does that wrap close in the middle of the pattern?......What's the plan for the split? Really nice,,,,,,,Jim


Thank Guys, I appreciate the comments. I've had this one on the machine for a while, hopefully will get'r done soon. Jim the wrap does close in the middle I've seen this one on a two axis. This one is on 4. As for the split the ML logo will be the and the guys name. This one will have hologram guides for spinning. Weeeee what fun, looking forward to it.:smile: I'll post again soon hopefully.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I love how the last threads connect the entire wrap. great job on this one, 4 axis wraps are a pain, but tehy defintiely stand out and make you proud once you've completed it. I also like the grips.


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't go much on cross wraps but boy does that do it for me. What beautiful work not only in the packing but the colours work so well together and in proportion. If you need to pratice a little and need a spare blank, give me a call.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Billy thank you for the nice comment, your right the four axis does make you proud but darn.... all it needs is some of your grouper grips. Mrs. Sandy thank you also, a Miller lite weave would look cool between the split grips, will use a decal there and the gentlemans name. Thank you both. Eddie


----------



## Canyon_Lake_Carlos (Jul 18, 2006)

That is really awesome work. I like it a lot and if it is for a customer I think he is going to be in awe with how it looks. Really great work.

Carlos


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That really is pretty Eddie! Great work!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*New pict.*

Well I didn't go to the meet either stayed working on my nightmare. Here are the pics of the finish and split grip. Unfortunately I'll have to find a place for the guys name. It's not a weave but I'm very pleased. Still needs the guides but making progress.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Dang Eddie, thats beautiful! Is that a decal? Actually hammered out of an emtpy? you got some great colors going on with plenty of bling..the whole rod is a real stand out!


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*That's all coming together GREAT, Eddie!! Beautiful job!*


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll have one! Great job Eddie........


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful job, Eddie! Did you cut the Miller logo from a can, like Mary Lou demo'd? I hope that guy has a SHORT name, you're runnin' out of room for a weave! LOL


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Woo-Hoo !!*

*Eddie.....*
* You did a great job on the ML Logo !! It is so COOL !!:cheers: ...It look like a label from a beer bottle, which would definately lie down flatter , than using a piece of a can..:brew2: *

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Tastes great! Less filling!.....Very, very nice Eddie. Grips are awesome, as always, great threadwork. That would be a hard one to part with, but somebody is gonna be very pleased..........Give me a ring after lunch.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Goags said:


> Did you cut the Miller logo from a can, like Mary Lou demo'd? I hope that guy has a SHORT name, you're runnin' out of room for a weave! LOL


Hey Jerry, MLV is right the logo comes from a beer bottle, I sliced it off carefully iron it out w/ my hand added Duro AP adh. spray which works perfect. As for the name I'll get Decal connection for a peel and stick. I swear guys/gal these colors gave me the blues. Jim your right I'm going to have a hard time departing w/this rod. One Ice cold one for ya Doug, So cold bro your gonna need welders gloves to hold the bottle. Thanks guys. Looks like I finally got a second wind. Eddie


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nicely done


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow I don't post very much in this part of 2cool but that rod is absolutely AMAZING. Seriously one of the best rods I've seen and I've seen quiet a few "customs". I just bought a blue avet 50exw. I read 2 or 3 times you got the 'blues' from building this rod. LOL. I was wondering if there's anyway I could pay you to build me a similar one without the Miller logo? It would probably be on a harrington 553 blank...possiby a gator blank. It would be anywhere from an 8' to a 10' rod. I'd want the same wraps and colors. But like I said something different than the Miller logo. Anyway...just shoot me a PM if you'd be willing to do it or not and an estimate. Thanks,

Brandon


----------

